# My daughter's new ride.



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Here's some pics of my daughter gettin' some seat time on her new ride. She hasn't ridden in over a year and a half, so it's back to baby steps before we hit the trail. It's an 86' Polaris trail boss 2 stroke 250R that is bone stock other than the MSR bars.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like she's going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## tback34 (Nov 21, 2011)

ITS NICE TO SEE PARENTS WHO PUT SAEFTY BEFORE HAND. Hope yall have a nice ride!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------

